# quick wheel help before ordering



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

since my original plan for rims didn't work out due to a 60-90 day backorder and the limited options in our bolt pattern im going to go with wheel adapters.

keep in mind my tires are already bought 225/45/18 continental extreme contact.
and the car will be on pedders coilovers. not slammed to the ground but enough to get rid of most of the wheel gap

Wheel Adapters, Wheel Spacers, Hub Centric Rings | Motorsport Tech is where ill get the adapters made they seem like a good company to go with.
never ran adapters so not sure what thickness I need, also do the stock wheel studs need to be trimmed down so the rim is flush to the adapter?

rims will be one of the following offered by TSW: rockingham, jarma, Mallory 5, or tanaka. all in black.
wheel choice will be mainly dependent on availability and price.

Alloy Wheels Product Line by TSW | www.tsw.com

they are offered in a 18x8/8.5 and a couple different bolt patterns, but mainly going to stick to a 114.3 pattern. 
could I go with a 18x9.5 wheel?? could my tires be stretched to fit a 9.5 wide rim (don't know much about stretching)

whats the safest offset I can go with without any major rubbing issues etc, and taking into account the wheel adapter thickness. and not having the wheels sticking out too far from the fender.

thanks in advance, and sorry for any stupid rambling I may have done:banghead:


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

bump, anyone willing to give a little insight, really want to put my order in tomorrow!


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

I would say Jarama's in 18x8's


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

I'm not asking for what wheel style to choose..


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

You cant run 9.5 wide wheels with an adapter. 9.5 is the max you can run without a spacer, and since your adapter will probably be at least 10-15mm you're going to want to order is the 18x8.5". To figure out your offset start with +40 and add your adaptersize to get your final offset.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Your gonna poke like a ************ with 9.5 and a spacer.With a spacer go 8s if you dont want poke.rubbing will only happen depending on how low you go.


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

yeah I didn't think a 9.5 would work anyway just thought id ask anyway.

smurf- the tanaka wheel I want is a 32mm offset,8.5 wide rim. and the adapter thickness is 19mm, would that fit?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

giantsfan10 said:


> yeah I didn't think a 9.5 would work anyway just thought id ask anyway.
> 
> smurf- the tanaka wheel I want is a 32mm offset,8.5 wide rim. and the adapter thickness is 19mm, would that fit?


Youll still have poke with a 32 et and a 19mm spacer.Joe(kingsal)has the msr wheels which are only 8in with a 35et and he has a 19mm spacer,he has the best fitment ever


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

thanks jak, so a 40mm would probably be best for no wheel poke then.. 
with the 32/19 combination I just mentioned would there be enough wheel poke to cause any issues rubbing say on a full turn? I know a lot will be determined by how low I go with the car.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

giantsfan10 said:


> thanks jak, so a 40mm would probably be best for no wheel poke then..
> with the 32/19 combination I just mentioned would there be enough wheel poke to cause any issues rubbing say on a full turn? I know a lot will be determined by how low I go with the car.


with a 40et wheel and 19mm spacer your final et would be 21et.Thats a respectable number for a pretty flush fitment,it also depend on how wide you wanna go.You should have no troubles clearing the shock/coilover with a spacer that big all you would have to worry about is how far out it will poke.But yes you can get away with a 40et on a 8.5 wheel just fine with some stretched tires,if thats the look you wanna go for.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Get the bardos they look awesome!


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

thanks for the help jak, im not too into the bardo, I like a 5 spoke rim personally, the bardo does come in a 18x8 instead of a 8.5, with a 40 offset. im pretty set on the tanaka, followed by the rockingham. just don't think the tanakas will fit too well..


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

An 18x8.5" +40 with a 19mm adapter? It will have poke, I can tell you that now based on my set. take plenty of pictures though, I want to see how this all turns out to help me with my choice in spacers for my wheels.


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

just checked your pics in your garage, that doesn't look bad at all for wheel poke


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

This is a 8.5 35et wheel no spacer.Thats what i call perfect fitment.Just to give you a idea of how much room you can work with


----------



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

great pic that helps, and your pretty dam low. I wont be going that low. 

just placed the order for the rockinghams.
18x8, 5x114.3 with 40mm offset.









thanks for the help, smurf and jak !!


----------

